
D-Link blunder: Firmware encryption key exposed in unencrypted image - axsharma
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/d-link-blunder-firmware-encryption-key-exposed-in-unencrypted-image/
======
axsharma
D-Link encrypted firmware can be easily cracked by the leaking key

